# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Una fuga en una termosolar obliga a los vecinos de Madrigalejo a encerrarse en casa

## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Aquí tenéis un enlace al Periódico HOY de Badajoz:

http://www.hoy.es/prov-caceres/20170...317220529.html

Un cordial saludo.

----------

F. Lázaro (20-mar-2017),Jonasino (19-mar-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

Todos los accidentes son lamentables en cualquier tipo de instalación sobre todo si afectan a personas, aunque en este caso se ha quedado en mínimos por suerte.
Todas las tecnologías pueden ser afectadas por sucesos así y no por eso son peores ni mejores, pero en todas partes cuecen habas:

----------

F. Lázaro (20-mar-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hay que ver cómo se pusieron algunos por el incendio de un ¡ventilador! en la sala de turbinas de Flamanville, que no tuvo ningún impacto, y sin embargo por el accidente de la termosolar, que sí ha tenido impacto tanto para las personas como para el medio ambiente, no dicen ni pío, chitón. ¿Estómagos agradecidos? Tal vez. El silencio "escrito" es delicioso. Los vecinos de Almaraz no han tenido que encerrarse en sus casas nunca. Los de Madrigalejo sí han tenido que hacerlo. Quién lo diría.

Según los argumentos ofrecidos por algunos, debemos cerrar inmediatamente todas las centrales termosolares debido a su falta de seguridad. No las necesitamos para nada, puesto que son caras, poco eficientes y son un riesgo innecesario. Podemos vivir perfectamente sin ellas. Pero a diferencia de ese discurso demagogo, ideología fanática y miedo irracional, yo no pido eso. Pido que se mejore su seguridad para que no vuelva a suceder. Para las centrales nucleares, sólo pido lo mismo.

No se puede prescindir de tecnologías necesarias sólo porque tienen accidentes, debemos mejorar su seguridad para que esos accidentes no vuelvan a ocurrir. Las energías renovables son imprescindibles. La energía nuclear, también lo es. Aunque a algunos no les guste, sin más razón que su propia animadversión al progreso, la modernidad y el respeto al medio ambiente.

----------

Jonasino (21-mar-2017)

----------


## ben-amar

Esperemos que ¡nunca, NUNCA! se deba dar la orden en Almaraz. Eso querra decir que son victimas mortales, no podran contarlo.
Es cierto que, a dis de hoy, no se puede prescindir de ninguna de las tecnologias para conseguir la energia necesaria. Pero tambien es cierto que, bolsillos llenos, quizas, se empeñan en dar mas vida de la prevista a las nucleares sin importar la seguridad de nadie y se empeñan en penalizar a las energias alternativas.
La paradoja esta en que las mismas empresas que aqui echan pestes de las solares y eolicas, para mantener las nucleares y termicas tradicionales, carbon o gas, en otros paises desarrollan las mayores centrales alternativas.

----------


## termopar

Como echa de menos a "Algunos", deberían pagar las entradas en el foro que "Algunos"  hacen. 

Creo que usted confunde el tocino con la velocidad y además lo hace de manera consciente. Ya dejé claro en el otro hilo de Fessenheim que ese accidente, llevado un poco más allá hizo que la central I de vandellós cerrara un reactor, con lo cual no fue simplemente "un simple ventilador" sino que sus consecuencias no son las mismas. De hecho, este accidente de una termosolar, no llegará mas allá porque simplemente se reduce a las emanaciones temporales y en un entorno controlado de un líquido tóxico. Tan temporales que no creo que vuelva a oír más del tema. 

Si "Algunos"  han estado callados es porque responderle a usted es caro en tiempo, y ese tiempo se puede utilizar para cosas más interesantes. Pero ya puestos, aquí el único estómago agradecido es el que defiende las nucleares, porque de ningún otro modo se entenderían tantos argumentos falsos si no fuera simplemente para el beneficio propio.

Además, no debería parafrasear porque solo lo utiliza para manipular y bendecir lo que a usted le interesa. Sin la similitud que deberían tener los argumentos. 

Lamentablemente se vuelve a equivocar porque no están a la misma altura las diferentes tecnologías generadoras de electricidad en cuanto a las consecuencias de los accidentes. La fotovoltaica, la eólica (e incluso la termosolar , si me apura), que son las que se deberían desarrollar, generan muy pocos trastornos medioambientales. Sin embargo, la que más crea y con diferencia es la nuclear. 

Tanto que ya puede datar los periodos de latencia para montar, estar en servicio y desmontar una central nuclear en siglos, los residuos que se generarán en miles de siglos, o los accidentes que son inmensamente más peligrosos que el de todas las renovables juntas. Como ejemplo claro, ahí tienen el ejemplo de Fukushima, que cuentan por centenares los Sieverts en el reactor II, es decir, muerte instantánea. Ni los robots sobreviven. Cientos de miles de desplazados, miles de millones de euros de recursos económicos. Terrenos contaminados de por vida.

La energía nuclear no debería existir, se creo para rentabilizar (en cierto modo) la escalada armamentística nuclear de las superpotencias. Y hoy en día ni son necesarias las armas nucleares, la energía nuclear es cara, perjudica el medioambiente ad eternum, limita la construcción de las renovables allí donde se establece y crea una dependencia de la zona por siglos. No es simplemente una tecnología más que se deba tratar del mismo modo.

Y estos accidentes ocurren con medidas de seguridad que, según los propietarios de éstas centrales, son inexpugnables. Para reírse si no dieran tanta pena. Los accidentes en las centrales nucleares ocurren, ocurrirán y lamentablemente los que lo vean, no podrán salir horas después a pasear por la calle como ya podían hacer los de Madrigalejo el mismo día del accidente.

----------

ben-amar (22-mar-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

> La energía nuclear no debería existir


Firmado: Miguel Servet

----------


## ben-amar

SR. Termopar, si quiere debatir, debata pero no lleve siempre el tema al terreno personal, no sea egocentrico. ¿que sabe usted a quien se refiere con ese "Algunos"?
¿que sabe usted quien le contesto y a traves de que medio?

----------


## termopar

El diablo sabe más por viejo que por sabio, sr. Ben-amar.

----------

